# The 0th Dimension



## Kenneth2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi, I’m not sure if this counts as spam, but I’m a well-known novelist. I’d like to show people my latest book:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/The-0th-Dimension-ebook/dp/B00AFX3N56/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354348417&sr=8-1&keywords=the+0th+dimension"]http://www.amazon.com/The-0th-Dimension-ebook/dp/B00AFX3N56/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354348417&sr=8-1&keywords=the+0th+dimension[/ame]

It’s about godlike organisms fighting across the universe against living black holes. There are no spaceships. No aliens. The characters are all cosmic, and indeed, it is the most cosmic story ever told.


----------



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

i assume u name is kenneth2 because kenneth1 was banned for spamming also...


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

googled 0th, and Zeroth seems like a cool space name


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

ggoodd said:


> i assume u name is kenneth2 because kenneth1 was banned for spamming also...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Wouldn't a well known novelist make their nick their well known name?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Why yes, this does count as spam...


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Why yes, this does count as spam...


Isn't it a general rule of thumb, that if you're in doubt it's really because you know it's spam but just don't care/is a corporate whore/both?


----------



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Isn't it a general rule of thumb, that if you're in doubt it's really because you know it's spam but just don't care/is a corporate whore/both?



wouldnt both of these posts (and this post explaining this post) also be counted as spam, as we arnt really contributing to the OP, or the forums as a hole by going off topic on about how to not spam, by not really saying its not how to not spam, but because if these posts dont resolve themselfs or anything, in fact im pretty sure that if your still reading this youve gotten my point. :hang1:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You use the word Anthropomorphic 8 times in your Amazon extract, this is a not a good sign. 

Stop publishing your furry books through a vanity press and learn to write, take a few classes.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

How the fuck do you even pronounce 0th? :scratchhead:


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> How the fuck do you even pronounce 0th? :scratchhead:


Zeroth


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Warlord_Winters said:


> Zeroth


No it's Oath


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> How the fuck do you even pronounce 0th? :scratchhead:


Zeroth as in "The Zeroth law of thermodynamics".


----------

